# My 'natural river scene' 3 footer - pic intensive



## jkcole (Aug 23, 2009)

very good looking tank i like it


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice! That is a huge snail! Got any pictures of your threadfins? Those are one of my favorites. I'm planning on putting a few in my tank once I get rid of a small-fish-eating gold gourami.


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

I am trying to get pictures. Just so far have been unsuccessful. I have 7, 6 are males.... So I get a lot of posturing for the poor female. About three males are now at breeding age going by the displays. The tinted front glass makes it even harder to get a decent look/picture.

They are great though.

I also have two whiptail catfish, one juvenile and an older one that has me trained to feed it algae disks. Think I may have 2 females so far. 

That snail is a fiend, fights everyone for the disks and eats my corkscrew Val. It was in the shrimp tank but took to biting them (well it looked like that to me) they had some wars thats for sure.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Normally I like the wild look but this one seems to need a little trimming. Not a lot just a little. Looks like a great home for your fish.


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

Why did you get fed up with that big piece of wood? Was it floating? I love it. 

I love the wild, jungly look. Your tank looks great.


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Lindo said:


> Top centre - is that a sword?


Looks like a java fern to me...


----------



## Shipmonkey (Sep 7, 2009)

Strick said:


> Looks like a java fern to me...


 
Looks like a crypt of some sort.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I believe that's a crypt. Java ferns usually have a distinctive undulating pattern on the leaves. I could be wrong though.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

It really looks like a river! I am a big fan of natural looking tanks.


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been fiddling, trimming etc.

Will update tonight when the lights are on. Not very keen about the light piece of wood so have been walking the paddocks and putting more wood in for soaking but it can stay in till I have a replacement. I have a huge eucalypt that died a few years ago and its kindly dropping some good branches.


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

Strick said:


> Looks like a java fern to me...


 
Nope, it is definitely a crypt--possibly 'wendtii Green' or maybe 'walkeri'....


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you for that, will help me with ordering, that lived in really low light and barely lived for years and is now repaying the fact I didnt bin it...


the 27th full tank




Right front, you can just see my whip tail waiting for more algae disks.



My shrimpies


Attempt at taking a picture of the dominant male threadfin


Same fish with flash


Will keep working on those and get the tripod out.


----------



## smcbaranek (Sep 24, 2009)

Very beautiful tank, and a nice looming thread fin.


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice look! I like the natural feel. 

When I get a new set up I definitely want to keep threadfins. You ever catch them munching on your baby cherry shrimps?


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

With the threadfins, no they are not interested in the shrimp. They however have tiny mouths so its a bit of a trial and error with food. 

Thank you for the compliments. Am a bit happier about the depth, I need to remove some twisted val but just letting it grow for now.


----------



## JamieH (Sep 20, 2006)

what is the substrate?


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

Those other shrimp look pretty cool.


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Substrate is eco-complete.

The shrimp are Red cherries and Darwin Algae Shrimp. The Darwin's are from Aquagreen.com.au, as are the threadfins. Dont believe they export live fish (could be wrong though) but its a great site with really good pictures and information.


----------

